# Here are pics of his behavior



## Luki12007 (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is Luki On his head, Beeni like this for two days


----------



## Mantida (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah - he's pretty crippled all right. He's an adult, so he won't molt anymore. Unless you want to hand feed or help him get food, he most likely won't be able to catch prey himself.


----------



## Luki12007 (Mar 22, 2008)

Mantida said:


> Yeah - he's pretty crippled all right. He's an adult, so he won't molt anymore. Unless you want to hand feed or help him get food, he most likely won't be able to catch prey himself.


is there anything i can do to get him back to his old self, This was the first time he got thos bog wings, He was well fedd, did I do somethiing wrong?


----------



## mrblue (Mar 22, 2008)

its hard to say whether you did anything wrong when we dont know what you did (container, humidity, food, temp etc) but IF you did do something wrong, judging from the photos it is liekly either low humidity making the moult difficult, or maybe lack of space? but its impossible to tell without knowing what conditions he was kept under. also, there is nothing you can do to now "fix" him, he is stuck like that until death, sorry


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 23, 2008)

u must have eyes like superwoman mantida..i couldn't see much..the pics where to bad.


----------

